# VWvortex Beetle RS 2.0 - It's back...



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

So we got a replacement for our black Beetle RS. Since the old car was an autoshow car that wasn't street legal, we needed to pick up a regular production replacement. So using a Beetle Turbo as a base car for this project, we've got limited time to get something built before Waterfest coming up in a few weeks. We still have the Brembo brakes, H&R suspension and the 20" VMR 710 orange wheels sitting here. We'll add some performance mods this time around with chip tuning, intake and exhaust. 

We've also started installing a matte dark silver wrap on the car and will change the graphics them from the blatant GT3RS theme to a little more subtle GT3RS 4.0 (or 2.0 in our case) theme.  

*FULL STORY & PHOTOS*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

The original car we modified...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

In


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I was JUST thinking "Beetle news has gotten slow. I wonder when someone will pick one up and post here. Or when we'll see the first 'vert pictures. Or maybe there will be more 'R' news" and then BAM! this gets posted. Excellent!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Cabrio will be out closer to L.A. Auto Show in November (photos may come sooner though). 

Beetle R is still up in the air needing approval from management, so nothing new to report there yet. However German press is reporting that management didn't like the VR6 power plant and has ordered that the newer revised 2.0T be made to work in the current Beetle. So we'll see...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

3.6L please.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

2.0T please; lighter car!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Aonarch said:


> 3.6L please.





silverspeedbuggy said:


> 2.0T please; lighter car!


 Can we compromise? 

2.5T please. :laugh:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Aonarch said:


> Can we compromise?
> 
> 2.5T please. :laugh:


 YES!!!


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

Aonarch said:


> Can we compromise?
> 
> 2.5T please. :laugh:





silverspeedbuggy said:


> YES!!!


 I approve of this as well. :thumbup:


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

I dont really care which motor goes in 2.0t/3.6/2.5t as long as it is awd. 
2.0t would be ideal and the easiest which is what i am hoping to see but either way this will be my next car. probably in some obnoxious color too.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


>


 Hot! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm thinking about wrapping mine once all the goodies are installed. 

I can't wait to see this.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Very nice, can't wait to see this project. Does the car for the led's?


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

when it comes to EXHAUST y not use the GHL TBE??? thats what i have on mine and man it sounds like a beast!!! ill post a video tomorrow


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

210thumper said:


> when it comes to EXHAUST y not use the GHL TBE??? thats what i have on mine and man it sounds like a beast!!! ill post a video tomorrow


 Because they already have the parts from their GTI?


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> Because they already have the parts from their GTI?


 EXACTLY!! the tips r a little short because the system was from the gti but man i sound mean...i have a video that im uploading right now....its not the best sounding video once i get on the highway because i had the wrong case on but ill take a better one tomorrow morning when i get up and go fro a cruise....


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

210thumper said:


> EXACTLY!! the tips r a little short because the system was from the gti but man i sound mean...i have a video that im uploading right now....its not the best sounding video once i get on the highway because i had the wrong case on but ill take a better one tomorrow morning when i get up and go fro a cruise....


 You missed the meaning of my post completely...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Brakes and suspension on the car. Coming along...


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Excited! :thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

vdub10golf said:


> Excited! :thumbup:


x2!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Yessir. :thumbup:


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

This might be interesting!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Getting there...


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Getting there...


i like that side molding color match FO SHO


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

Is it going to be at Waterfest? 

Looks good :beer:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Hufeisen said:


> Is it going to be at Waterfest?
> 
> Looks good :beer:


Yep.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Yep.


Sweet :thumbup:


----------



## winterfox13 (Oct 24, 2011)

eager to see the end result!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Excellent. I'm excited to see the outcome now that's it a production unit and you can actually drive it around.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Yeah, us too!


----------



## AmRando (Nov 2, 2008)

:thumbup:

Looks purty, but let's be blunt here folks - a VAG vehicle isn't an 'R' car unless it has something the vast majority don't:

R32
R36
R50
RS3
RS4
RS6


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Lets see more of it now.:beer:


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

I am so excited to see my p-chop come to life!









Oh and had I known this P-Chop was going to get this kind of response, I might of spent more than 5 mins creating it.


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

I am really dying to see what they ended up doing for the spoiler. Of course for me I am still waiting to see if they do a R version, but I would want AWD and last I read that was out.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Stan Marsh said:


> I am so excited to see my p-chop come to life!


As Paris Hilton would say... That is hot. 


Sent from my iPhone 7GS.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Photos are live!










*FULL STORY and PHOTOS...*


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Photos are live!


Very nice. I think it's all come together quite well. :thumbup:

I especially like the color choice of the exterior wrap. That darkish silver has always been a favorite of mine. I haven't seen it in a matte finish yet, and I have to say it looks very handsome.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Thanks. The dark silver matte was a new color announced at SEMA this past November. You have to see it in person as it really looks great and photo don't do it justice.


----------



## chanagram (Jun 3, 2012)

Perfect! I really like the muted orange wheels and was planning to do something similar when I make my purchase (after the convertible is released after the window issue is resolved). I first thought if I got the platinum gray metallic and did some subtle vinyl work, it would look different enough from the original Beetle posted here--but doh, our tastes run similar. Hopefully I'll get my own mod idea in the next few months that looks just as good.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice! Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Love it.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Love


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

I like it a lot :thumbup:


----------



## epic d (Feb 16, 2010)

In my honest opinion... the hood, roof, and trunk details are ****ing juvenile. Like something I would look back at having done at 16 and regret it.. and probably wouldn't show those pictures to anyone. I think the entire theme is an amazing idea and I don't feel that it's all that difficult to pull off. However, I think this is a poor representation of an attempt at turning a new beetle into something comparable to a porsche 911 gt3 rs. 

The difference between a 911 and a gt3 rs is more comparable to a new beetle (mk1) to a new beetle rsi (mk1). Big fenders, more aggressive front and rear bumpers, a functioning rear spoiler, and I'm sure there's more but thats a pretty good start. As far as the "rs" trim goes.. If I brought my car to a body-shop to be painted as seen in previous photoshopped pictures and got the results you're sharing with us - I would be livid. 

anyway, I love this concept. I hope to see it come around


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

What chip tuning will you use and what is the cost? Been look at APR for my 2012 Turbo but another member has had major issues with this tune.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

Is a whale or duck tail spoiler still in the works?


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

I really liked the original gloss black with orange but still mean looking.

So have you had to replace the drivers window motor/gear yet? :laugh:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

cbugrun said:


> What chip tuning will you use and what is the cost? Been look at APR for my 2012 Turbo but another member has had major issues with this tune.


As far as I know, APR's upgrade including the Stage I Flash, Carbonio Intake & Backpipe won't
activate the CEL. However, with the APR 3" Downpipe you will be setting yourself up for a CEL
related to air flow into the CAT. Sometimes 02 sensor spacers can offset the problem but not
always. Stay away from the 3" Downpipe and even if you decide to add a Borla Cat Back Exhaust
you shouldn't have a problem with CEL's.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

I looks fantastic Jamie! I'm excited to see what else you guys do to the beetle. :thumbup:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

skiba said:


> I really liked the original gloss black with orange but still mean looking.
> 
> So have you had to replace the drivers window motor/gear yet? :laugh:


I was holding back but gotta ask, how many times have yall had the window issue with this? Is there a way to escalate it to VW to get them to actually fix it? Everyone in the Beetle section would GREATLY appreciate it, lol


----------



## neoyeti (May 16, 2012)

Yeah but do the windows work?


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

Vw WILL fix it on any 2012 beetle, there's an email that's been sent to all the dealers. Unfortunately I'm the one who has to fix it, haha. If you bring it to your dealer they will either replace the window regulator motor or the gear inside of it.


----------



## 29_MALE_SOCAL_SPICY (Jun 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks. The dark silver matte was a new color announced at SEMA this past November. You have to see it in person as it really looks great and photo don't do it justice.


Crazy that you did the wrap yourself....... Nice job.. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

neoyeti said:


> Yeah but do the windows work?


Ours hasn't been a problem (knock on wood). We'll see how it goes. 

Car is chipped now and it is really impressive. We won't have it back here for a week or two as VW wanted to have it on display in their HQ building for a little while.

-jamie


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

If they haven't acted up yet It probably won't, seems to be the later shipments .


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

love the 3m dark silver against that orange. :thumbup::thumbup: Overall looks like a beast compared to that 80's looking Beetle RS font that was on the original car.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Ours hasn't been a problem (knock on wood). We'll see how it goes.
> 
> Car is chipped now and it is really impressive. We won't have it back here for a week or two as VW wanted to have it on display in their HQ building for a little while.
> 
> -jamie


Mine has the issue and has an April 16, 2012 build date. I'm curious if yours is after or before this date since you aren't experiencing the same window problem as the rest of us.


----------



## MKVdemon (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks great! How long did this take ?
I'm interested in doing this on my golf R. 
I checked 3M's website, it says Its removeable
.. i was just wondering If it damages the cars finish.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Ours hasn't been a problem (knock on wood). We'll see how it goes.
> 
> Car is chipped now and it is really impressive. We won't have it back here for a week or two as VW wanted to have it on display in their HQ building for a little while.
> 
> -jamie


Hmmm...I may have to take a drive over to Herndon.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

MKVdemon said:


> Looks great! How long did this take ?
> I'm interested in doing this on my golf R.
> I checked 3M's website, it says Its removeable
> .. i was just wondering If it damages the cars finish.


Nope, completely removable. Won't hurt the finish at all. We did it over several weeks here and there, but if you have some help and get the hang of it, you should be able to knock it out in a solid day or two.

-j


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

So are there still plans to attempt a different spoiler? It looks good so far. I am just dying to see this car with a different spoiler.


----------

